# Hart F-17 Demo Day at Sundown



## MogulQueen (Mar 2, 2010)

Demo the Hart F-17 at Sundown on March 18th.  I think it will be in the afternoon.  I'll give you more details as I get them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2010)

I don't get mid-week demo days.

There's a Nordica one this weekend at Sunapee.  Seems like they're missing a large audience by not having them on the weekend.  

Isn't that bump comp weekend at Sundown?  Might be able to sell some right there on the spot to mondeo.  :lol:


----------



## MogulQueen (Mar 2, 2010)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't get mid-week demo days.
> 
> There's a Nordica one this weekend at Sunapee.  Seems like they're missing a large audience by not having them on the weekend.
> 
> Isn't that bump comp weekend at Sundown?  Might be able to sell some right there on the spot to mondeo.  :lol:



I agree about the mid week afternoon demo.  Would be kinda fun if they could demo on the day of the comp.  I'll see what I can do.


----------



## severine (Mar 2, 2010)

Seems like they'd want to get as big of an audience as possible when presenting their product so I don't get why these companies do midweek demoing; missing out on a lot of potential customers that way.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 2, 2010)

oops meant to say Sunapee was mid-week as well.  It's this Thursday at Sunapee.  Should be Saturday or Sunday


----------



## Greg (Mar 2, 2010)

MogulQueen said:


> Demo the Hart F-17 at Sundown on March 18th.  I think it will be in the afternoon.  I'll give you more details as I get them.



Cool! I'll be into this! Maybe I'll buy a pair to be more like mondeo.


----------



## MR. evil (Mar 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> Cool! I'll be into this! Maybe I'll buy a pair to be more like mondeo.



Please do, that will mean I can finally get a pair of Twisters.


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

I'd be down to try out some Harts, Thursdays don't work all that well for me though...


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 3, 2010)

*More Details on Hart demo*



MogulQueen said:


> Demo the Hart F-17 at Sundown on March 18th.  I think it will be in the afternoon.  I'll give you more details as I get them.




Got more details!!
The Hart Skis Rep (Jay) will be at Ski Sundown from 5-8  on Thursday March 18th.
with some demo skis F-17s etc.

He's heard of Ski Sundown's seeded bumps and is looking forward to meeting all you bumpers.
Bart will be our point guy and should be able to get you out for a few runs on these popular skis.If feedback is good we'll be stocking Hart Skis at www.suburbansport.com 

Thank You MogulQueen  for posting this!!

Peter

PS: I'll be in Utah so I'm going to miss this and the S7, Good luck guys!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 3, 2010)

I assume you mean March 18? I'll try to get there and take a spin on some F17s.


----------



## skidmarks (Mar 3, 2010)

Greg said:


> I assume you mean March 18? I'll try to get there and take a spin on some F17s.



Yes that's what I said!!


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2010)

skidmarks said:


> Yes that's what I said!!



Too bad, the 8th would have actually worked for me...


----------

